# Beyond Good and Evil 2



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

Its the sequel to 2003 game. Though first game was pretty good and won critical acclaim but failed  commercially. Looks interesting as what we currently know about it. 

Beyond Good & Evil 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5276/7226972564_6f54146ae5_b.jpg *farm8.static.flickr.com/7244/7226972184_aa30f37080_b.jpg *farm6.static.flickr.com/5463/7226971770_4b5e93d6c5_b.jpg


----------



## vickybat (May 20, 2012)

^^ Wow, the screen shots look scintillating. Its ubisoft's own LYN engine and this time its made for next gen consoles. Yes, guys, it won't be released on the ps3 or 360 most probably but their successors.


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

Looks Indian-ish.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

Looking very nice. I haven't played the 2003 game so which genre ??


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

^action-adventure. 
Like prince of persia.


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 20, 2012)

Nice cow.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2012)

Don't get too excited. A video was leaked in 2009, which was then considered to be a teaser. I was one of the many people who were looking forward to the game's announcement at E3 that year, but there wasn't any hint from UBI.

I think it will take 3 more years to get an actual gameplay video


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^action-adventure.
> Like prince of persia.



Nice. I like this genre specially the games that comd from Ubi under this genre.


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Don't get too excited. A video was leaked in 2009, which was then considered to be a teaser. I was one of the many people who were looking forward to the game's announcement at E3 that year, but there wasn't any hint from UBI.
> 
> *I think it will take 3 more years to get an actual gameplay video *



by *vickybat*


> Wow, the screen shots look scintillating.* Its ubisoft's own LYN engine and this time its made for next gen consoles*. Yes, guys, it won't be released on the ps3 or 360 most probably but their successors.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2012)

crap graphics.


----------



## abhidev (May 21, 2012)

when the hell is this game gonna release....the teaser that was released was simply awesome with awesome parkour moves....UBI is really the best in making such games(POP and AC type)


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2012)

I guess it will release in 2013 or year after.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2017)

Took so long to release a trailer


----------



## snap (Jun 14, 2017)

Just hope it will release before 2020


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 15, 2017)

Sign up for BETA
Space Monkeys – Crash Test with the Team


----------



## snap (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2018)

This is one of the awesome trailers I have seen


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2018)

*Ubisoft releases Beyond Good & Evil 2 gameplay, showing off co-op, combat and more*
Ubisoft has officially released new gameplay footage for Beyond Good and Evil 2, showcasing the game's combat system, the title's co-op mode and how players can spy on opponents from great distances using a spyglass.

From the start of the game, players will have a sword, a gun and a jetpack, opening the game up to a variety of combat options from the getgo, with augments granting additional customisability as the game progresses.

Co-op will also be a large component of the game, allowing players to team up or independently explore the game's vast open solar system. Players will be able to seamlessly enter the worlds of other players, forging valuable partnerships or creating moment-long meetings within the game world. It's up to players what they will do with Beyond Good & Evil 2's co-op system.

Using their spyglass, players can survey planets from space, enemy encampments at range, and judge the skill levels of enemies and NPC. Players will be able to add these NPCs to their crew, allowing them to man the player's ship, which will act as your command centre as the game progresses.

Alongside the game's gameplay showcase, Ubisoft has also released an hour-long stream called the "space monkey report", where the game's development team answers questions that are asked by the community. You will see concept art for the game alongside gameplay footage, highlighting several cityscapes, ships and several customisation options that will be available within the game.





Source:Ubisoft releases Beyond Good & Evil 2 gameplay, showing off co-op, combat and more


----------

